# Manners



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Manners are free, so why not use them?!

It really boils my blood when people can't just say a simple "please" or "thank you". Especially when they are asking a favour of me!

Are people really so thick and self-absorbed that they think I'm absolutely dying to help make their lives easier, so they don't need to use basic manners??? :twisted:

One moron who I work with asked a favour yesterday. I said to him, "One word makes me consider it". He thought for a few seconds and then said, "Please?" I commented that manners are free. His response? "I do use them sometimes". Oh, well that makes it all right then! :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmm I agree. It gets up my nose. Someone on here PMed me for help recently. It was polite. I responded. Not so much as a message of thanks in return.



burns said:


> Are people really so thick and self-absorbed that they think I'm absolutely dying to help make their lives easier, so they don't need to use basic manners??? :twisted:


Yes. That is why you exist, isn't it? Oh hang on.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

"Manners Maketh Man". I once had to write a 500 word essay on that (in a foreign language) as a 10 years old, along with the rest of the class!! It's bloody difficult in English. Suffice to say I never forgot the P & TQs.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am totally with you on this one, I was brought up to believe that manners cost nothing.

Charlie


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Charlie said:


> I am totally with you on this one, I was brought up to believe that manners cost nothing.
> 
> Charlie


Your right, they cost nothing yet gain so much. Andrew


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sad but true, those with manners are a dying bread & should be listed under the rare protected species as we are clearly in the minority now a days.

More often than not they are seen as a sign of weakness now a days, i use them as I won't lower myself to the rest of the worlds standards, when i order something i always say please & thank you it's interesting to see the re-action on people faces some even comment e.g when i order a drink for some of the youth it really throws them of track.

Still that reassures me that i am unique, but in reality sometimes gets you nowhere  .

That's my philosophy on the subject, stay strong & keep to the manners code

Gary


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

garyttroadster said:


> Sad but true, those with manners are a dying bread & should be listed under the rare protected species as we are clearly in the minority now a days.
> 
> More often than not they are seen as a sign of weakness now a days, i use them as I won't lower myself to the rest of the worlds standards, when i order something i always say please & thank you it's interesting to see the re-action on people faces some even comment e.g when i order a drink for some of the youth it really throws them of track.
> 
> ...


i'll take it a stage further than that.......... i hate going into a shop and being called mate!! errr sorry do we know each other?
i think the term you are looking for is sir!!!! as i am classed as a customer and not one of your chavvy friends. even stopped inviting my nephew round for bbq's as he didnt have the manners to say thanks or thank you when given a plate full of food, bloody youth have no manners or respect.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

ooohhh very good point.

I have fallen foul of that trick but to be fair it's pretty much the norm where i am 'cheers mate' it's meant in a friendly reassuring way in as much as i am not going to batter or mug you.

I have grown up in some pretty rum places & know a fair few lets just say characters in my time

I have to confess I do use it but then so do most lads/blokes that i know, must be a Northern thing i think?.

The one phrase though that really gets my dander up is ' Cheers pal' now we 'mate' blokes don't like the word 'pal' but we live with it, bit like going to the chippy, if you can find a good one down South & asking for a Wigan barm (meat & potato pie in between a barm cake or bap as some odd ones call em, the outrage when you ask for chips peas & gravy is worth the trip down South as well).

In fact here's an even better one for where I am residing that the locals use & this one gets to me big time.....blokes calling me 'brother' or 'boss' I am not your brother if thats the case must have been a big mix up at the hospital & i am not your boss either.

I know its just second nature to some people & no harm meant by it but it does tend to press the wrong button

Guess we all have a limit & i am not as tolerant as i thought although i smile poitely & grind my teeth at the same time

Hope that makes sense & god forbid i ever slap a cheers mate on you it isn't meant in a bad way.

Gary


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

garyttroadster said:


> ooohhh very good point.
> 
> I have fallen foul of that trick but to be fair it's pretty much the norm where i am 'cheers mate' it's meant in a friendly reassuring way in as much as i am not going to batter or mug you.
> 
> ...


ok i'll go another level..........sales calls!!!! basts ring me up hello sir can i offer you sir blah blah blah......at end of call when i am clearly not going to buy anything its ok see you m8. ive just done a multi car policy with admiral and 7.45 this morning i get a call asking if everything is ok?...........WTF sorry who is this? its carl from admiral sir ab.......sorry you do know its 7.45 on sunday morning!!! sorry m8 & hangs up. god i hate that lot of rude twats


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well here's a top tip for you, this will help keep your blood pressure low.

Do what i do say 'Oh i am sorry (see manners there straight away) I thought you were after me it's my dad you want as we both have the same name'

Total lies that one

Then say 'I'll just go & get him for you'

Leave the phone on hands free sat in the middle of the table, carry on watching t.v while you waste their time instead of yours works, for me & provides cheap entertainment.

Little victories my friend, little victories

G :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

garyttroadster said:


> Well here's a top tip for you, this will help keep your blood pressure low.
> 
> Do what i do say 'Oh i am sorry (see manners there straight away) I thought you were after me it's my dad you want as we both have the same name'
> 
> ...


    will do from now on thanks for that


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyttroadster said:


> In fact here's an even better one for where I am residing that the locals use & this one gets to me big time.....blokes calling me 'brother' or 'boss' I am not your brother if thats the case must have been a big mix up at the hospital & i am not your boss either.


When a chap calls you "Boss" (male) or "Miss" (female) it's usually a sign that they have been in prison. In which case, lock up your valuables! :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

burns said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> > In fact here's an even better one for where I am residing that the locals use & this one gets to me big time.....blokes calling me 'brother' or 'boss' I am not your brother if thats the case must have been a big mix up at the hospital & i am not your boss either.
> ...


i call all customers either Mr so and so or mrs so and so, until they tell me to call them by their christian name. its just polite to not familiarize oneself that way or risk losing a contract. end of day a customer spending 8-10k on a complete gate system wants to feel important, and i will say Mr all day long if the client wants me too.
gazz


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i call my employee boss too enrage them.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > garyttroadster said:
> ...


It's not a criticism of people, for instance, calling me "Miss Burns" but it's if they just call me "Miss". Same with "Boss". It's a prison discipline thing.

You're perfectly right to refer to customers as Mr and Mrs X - that's polite and shows you value their business.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just the money tbh, but it is what my opposition don't do so important to keep up the persona


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate handing cash to bar and shop staff, only to have my change practically slammed on the counter. :evil:

No eye contact, smile or really any pleasantries.

Fed up with it!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nilesong said:


> I hate handing cash to bar and shop staff, only to have my change practically slammed on the counter. :evil:
> 
> No eye contact, smile or really any pleasantries.
> 
> Fed up with it!


hear hear i agree erol...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think Mr X and Mrs/Miss X is fine when you know your customers and then Sir is fine for men when you don't. But what I always struggled with when I worked in shops and stores was what do you call women?

If they're young, maybe you can get away with Miss, but tue female equivalent of Sir is Madam and that seems antiquated now. Ma'am is too American.

What's the alternative?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I was called Ma'am today - stationary delivery man, but he said it soooo nicely it wasn't offenslve.

Madame said 'a la Francais' is quite nice - providing the prononciation is good. I loathe madam though because most shop assistants say it looking down their noses, which I object to.

I had one guy call me Sally (after reading my credit card). Initially, what??? then well done, cos he had clearly read the card and used MY name. Good call.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I was called Ma'am today - stationary delivery man, but he said it soooo nicely it wasn't offenslve.

Madame said 'a la Francais' is quite nice - providing the prononciation is good. I loathe madam though because most shop assistants say it looking down their noses, which I object to.

I had one guy call me Sally (after reading my credit card). Initially, what??? then well done, cos he had clearly read the card and used MY name. Good call.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I totally agree. The lack of manners in this country is truly appalling. People are almost surprised when I say thank you.

The worst culprits are people on the roads. I rarely get a 'thank you' for letting people pass parked cars by using my side of the road. It grates me so much that I make a really obvious 'thank you' to them for allowing me the privilege. Sometimes the response to that has been the flicky Vs or a single digit accompanied by a torrent of verbal abuse.

I try to make a conscious effort to remember the car and driver so that if I ever see them in trouble at the roadside I can just drive straight past. :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

How about calling in an air strike?

No, I don't have the clearance either. Back to the ideas factory. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> I totally agree. The lack of manners in this country is truly appalling. People are almost surprised when I say thank you.
> 
> The worst culprits are people on the roads. I rarely get a 'thank you' for letting people pass parked cars by using my side of the road. It grates me so much that I make a really obvious 'thank you' to them for allowing me the privilege. Sometimes the response to that has been the flicky Vs or a single digit accompanied by a torrent of verbal abuse.
> 
> I try to make a conscious effort to remember the car and driver so that if I ever see them in trouble at the roadside I can just drive straight past. :wink:


too flipin right, i hate those useless twots too rich..........being polite and letting peeps out is hard work at times.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm shit hot on manners and table manners and etiquette. Firm discipline on up bringing makes people more appreciative and naturally remember their p's and q's. Both my sons age 12 and 10 always say thankyou and please and their table manners are also impeccible too  . I won't settle for any less


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I'm shit hot on manners and table manners and etiquette. Firm discipline on up bringing makes people more appreciative and naturally remember their p's and q's. Both my sons age 12 and 10 always say thankyou and please and their table manners are also impeccible too  . I won't settle for any less


Good for you Abz! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Gave my grandson £1 yesterday cos he got himself ready for bed before my watch had counted a minute (well. thereabouts )

He took £1 and shot off to put it in his money jar - when Nanny yelled Oy Matt, pardon me??? Instant reply = thank you Nanny!!

They say manners maketh the man - true,true true.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I'm shit hot on manners and table manners and etiquette. Firm discipline on up bringing makes people more appreciative and naturally remember their p's and q's. Both my sons age 12 and 10 always say thankyou and please and their table manners are also impeccible too  . I won't settle for any less


will remember to say thankyou afterwards


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Gave my grandson £1 yesterday cos he got himself ready for bed before my watch had counted a minute (well. thereabouts )
> 
> He took £1 and shot off to put it in his money jar - when Nanny yelled Oy Matt, pardon me??? Instant reply = thank you Nanny!!
> 
> They say manners maketh the man - true,true true.


i offer my grand kids a pound and get told to keep it...........£5 or sod off gramp lol
Q do i slap them when this happens


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I thankyou and salute you and get down on all fours just for a cadbury creme egg


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I thankyou and salute you and get down on all fours just for a cadbury creme egg


Is that right? Where would you like said creme egg delivered? :lol:


----------

